# New Shipping Methods, policies, etc



## agent A (Mar 2, 2022)

hello all,
so there have been a few issues as of late, especially with heat packs killing insects during shipping
I am going to order some phase 22 packs, as these can be dunked in hot water and used as heat packs that maintain steady temperatures in the upper 70s. This will especially be useful during warming periods in the late winter through spring
that being said, I have to modify a few things
1: if the temperature in your area is going to be between about 35 and 50F, I will be shipping with the phase 22 packs, which will tack on about $5 to shipping price
2: during lower temperature times, I will be using a heat pack. I do not know if I should toss in a phase 22 pack with it, but I'm open to suggestions
3: right now, I am only shipping mantises via UPS. I will ship feeders/supplies via USPS still
4: while I am going to be a little looser with my only shipping on Monday rule, please note that on Tuesdays and Wednesdays I cannot guarantee the ability to mail things. I have a class Wednesday afternoon for just one more week, though
5: PLEASE tell me if your area gets unexpected weather. I will check your forecast to see what the best packing material is, but if your area weather can change drastically, please let me know.
6: the cutoff for mailing overnight packages will be Thursday, while anything that takes longer, Tuesday

thanks!


----------



## Erin Katovich (Mar 3, 2022)

Heyo! What packs were you using before you had issues with?


----------



## agent A (Mar 3, 2022)

these:








10 Pack - Uniheat Shipping Warmer (72+ Hours) - Uniheat


Shop The Best Saltwater Aquarium Equipment & Supplies at Saltwater Aquarium. We Carry Everything you will Need for your Fish Tank.




www.saltwateraquarium.com


----------

